# On road near Owensboro, Ky



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

At least thats what I think the name is. Anything near there? Like with in a hour


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Only one that I know of http://thunder.rc50.com/


----------

